# I'm super confused at the moment...



## ShaneDylan96 (2/9/21)

Let me start off by saying that I only started using RTA's/RDA's this year and now I've got a weird burning question...

Anybody with a Requeim RDA who notices that it gives off different flavor than other RDA's/RTA's?

Tested it tonight with some Bewolk 2.5mm Coils and some firebolt cotton in it reading at about 0.33ohms, Squonking some Unicorn Frappe by Juiceman USA and the taste is overwhelmingly sweet and bitter at the same time and I said to myself something isn't right because the juice description mentioned a tangyness to the juice so I threw some into my Oxva Arbiter with dual White Collar Blue Aliens at 0.22ohms with Cotton Bacon Prime in it and I'm getting a sour blue raspberry, a soft mango and whipped cream taste which sounds exactly like the description of the juice.
Did I do something wrong with the Requiem or does single coil RDA's just have a different taste compared to dual coil RDA's/RTA's with a lot of airflow?

P.S the Arbiter is basically my juice testing RTA because of the accurate flavor and huge amount of vapor production paired with a lot of airflow.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (3/9/21)

ShaneDylan96 said:


> Let me start off by saying that I only started using RTA's/RDA's this year and now I've got a weird burning question...
> 
> Anybody with a Requeim RDA who notices that it gives off different flavor than other RDA's/RTA's?
> 
> ...


I like Firebolt but it can have a bit of a break-in period! You are probably getting a combo of the flavour of the juice with some taste from the cotton @vicTor has the Requiem so he can confirm whether there are any flavour issues with certain profiles but I reckon it's the cotton!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (3/9/21)

Timwis said:


> I like Firebolt but it can have a bit of a break-in period! You are probably getting a combo of the flavour of the juice with some taste from the cotton @vicTor has the Requiem so he can confirm whether there are any flavour issues with certain profiles but I reckon it's the cotton!



hi, I never tried the Requiem RDA, I got a Requiem kit as I wanted mod, sold the RDA same day.

sorry I couldn't help, maybe try the juice in another RDA and compare RDA to RDA instead of RDA to RTA

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stranger (3/9/21)

I have never tried Firebolt, but MUJI, bleerrg it takes a tank for that stuff to settle in and makes every juice taste kak. I think Tim is on the right track. I do find if I wick for a saturated draw and have a low ohm build that there will be differences in the flavour. A "wetter" vape can often bring out nuances in the juice.


----------



## ShaneDylan96 (3/9/21)

Timwis said:


> I like Firebolt but it can have a bit of a break-in period! You are probably getting a combo of the flavour of the juice with some taste from the cotton @vicTor has the Requiem so he can confirm whether there are any flavour issues with certain profiles but I reckon it's the cotton!


But the juices have an entirely different flavor profile in the Requiem... Also vaped some Vape Chefs Colours Red which is supposed to be Raspberry, Cherry and Lemon but it tastes like Musk and in the Arbiter it tastes like Raspberry, Cherry and then the sourness of the lemon hits you on the exhale


----------

